# Screen printing shoelaces Any one know how?



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

OK I give.. I have tried several times to screen print shoelaces.. I have my screen all done already, it is not as long as the laces, but that is ok i figure i could do sections... but i cant get past the first swipe... i have adhesive down on my board to hold it in place... i tried about a dozen times, and i cant get it to work right.. anyone know a better way with a step by step instruction?
Thank you if you can help.. 
Oh and also the lanyyards cant get that down either!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

havent heard of anyone trying to print a shoe lace  Only thing I can think of is to use one of the hold down palettes out there. Livingston hasd a smaller one for shorts and umbrellas that may help to keep the string tight and flat.

I personally would not even try. The amount of time trying to get it probably doesn't equate to the money being made


----------



## johnnyd87 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not totally sure, but I think laces are printed on a sort of rotating drum machine, sort of like an offset press. You might be better off to find a supplier and kind of broker the job out. (Sorry)
Shops that I would assume would deal with that sort of thing would more than likely be located in Chicago or New York. (Very expensive machines, and very specialized)
I hope that helps!
Good Luck!!!


----------



## NeoLogical (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow this sounds like a fun idea!

i havnt tried this so dont take my word for it, but what If you took two pieces of cardboard, as thick or about as thick as the shoelaces, and layed them securely to your platen, with a gap between them with just enough space to fit the shoelace. This will help flatten the surface of the screen and maybe help keep the shoelace in place.

plus you can maybe even make multiple spaces that are spaced evenly with the screen to print multiple shoelaces at once?

let us know if that works, ill try it soon as well.

goodluck


----------

